# Colossians 2:8, 20 "rudiments of the world"



## JBaldwin

I have a question for all the Bible scholars here. While doing a study on the role of angels, I came across Colossians 2 and noticed that my ESV translated "ruidments of the world" or "elements of the world" in vs. 8 and 20 as "elemental spirits of the world". This intrigued me. 

Comparing Paul's usage of this passage in Galatians 4 where he used the same phrase, it does seem to have to do with the law and ceremony. Most of the commentators agree with this interpretation. While Paul goes on to discuss circumcision in the verses following 8 and 20, he makes a comment about Christ having disarmed the principalities and powers. 

Is this reference to principalities and powers have to do with earthly rulers? Or is it refering to spiritual powers? If the later is the case, then is Paul making a connection between spiritual demonic powers and following the law?


----------



## larryjf

In Col 2:8 the "rudiments" is an allusion to letters being the rudiments or building blocks of a language. It is in this sense that the OT ceremonies are considered as building blocks that lead to the fullness of the NT revelation...just as letters are building blocks of a language.

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------

Col 2:15 is a little trickier. It can be translated...

He stripped the principalities and powers and put them to open shame, by triumphing over them in him.

"stripped" could mean removed them from the shadows that the ceremonies were in and brought them to the light of Christ. However, i'm not really convinced of this since it would put the godly ordinances of the OT in a state of being conquered by Christ rather than being fulfilled by Him.

I think it makes more sense that Paul is here referring to disarming the fallen angels


----------



## VictorBravo

I think it is unfortunate to limit the "elements" to spirits. The passage is talking about vain philosophies of all sorts, with a particular focus on the philosophies of men. The Greek word (transliterated "stoicheion") seems more along the lines of an orderly system and is often translated as "principle," "element," or "rudiment."

I'd think, especially given the context, that Paul is talking about all those wonderful speculations about the world that men come up with. He begins verse 8 with warning against the traditions of men (not "human" tradition, by the way). No doubt demonic spirits can influence the traditions of men, but to limit the warning to only spirits misses the main point of Paul: to be wary of vain philosopies.

Matthew Henry, in his commentary on the passage, sees it the same way:



> But there is a philosophy which is vain and deceitful, which is prejudicial to religion, and sets up the wisdom of man in competition with the wisdom of God, and while it pleases men's fancies ruins their faith; as nice and curious speculations about things above us, or of no use and concern to us; or a care of words and terms of art, which have only an empty and often a cheating appearance of knowledge. After the tradition of men, after the rudiments of the world: this plainly reflects upon the Jewish pedagogy or economy, as well as the Pagan learning.



Same thing for verse 20. The rudiments or elements are not necessarily spirits, but older principles developed by men. Again, Matthew Henry on verses 20-22:



> He takes occasion hence to warn them again: “Wherefore, if you be dead with Christ from the rudiments of the world, why, as though living in the world, are you subject to ordinances? Col_2:20. If as Christians you are dead to the observances of the ceremonial law, why are you subject to them? Such observances as, Touch not, taste not, handle not,” Col_2:21, Col_2:22. Under the law there was a ceremonial pollution contracted by touching a dead body, or any thing offered to an idol; or by tasting any forbidden meats, etc., which all are to perish with the using, having no intrinsic worth in themselves to support them, and those who used them saw them perishing and passing away; or, which tend to corrupt the Christian faith, having no other authority than the traditions and injunctions of men.



Edited to add: I didn't see Larry's post until after I posted mine.


----------



## JBaldwin

Thanks, that helps


----------

